# Toning down the LM



## 400goatpower (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new here but I'm picking up a used 06 Torrid Red goat with 7k miles on it on Tuesday. I drove it and the thing is earsplitting loud. The guy who had owned it previously had put on slp headers (not sure if they are long or short?) and also an slp exhaust. When the service manager cranked it up I literally jumped because I was standing behind the car. My question is:

Is there any way I can quiet it down a little without swapping out for the stock exhaust? I think all the noise is mainly coming from the headers because I hear most of it from the engine, it sounds like a complete monster. I'm not sure having a resonator welded on the catback portion would quiet it down sufficiently because I feel the noise is from the headers. Any ideas?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Man - Welcome to the family...From what I read I am guessing you have the LMI exhaust along with SLP LT's; I have the same set-up and it's the loudest Combo. that I know of...Short of going back to stock exhaust you can opt for the LMII resonators, easy bolt-on application. That will make it a little better, but when you hit the gas it will still sound like NASCAR...You could also replace the LMI resonators with a true muffler, that will get her back to sounding more like stock.

If it were me I would leave it the way it is and blow some minds around town...:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats, Dont touch please! :rofl: :rofl: 
I can imagine it now. If it is not a major problem for you, I'd say keep it the way it sounds! oh and take some pics.. or even vids of that goat! would love to see it


----------



## 400goatpower (Mar 30, 2008)

I will take lots of pics and I'll make some vids for you guys. I am so excited, two days and I'll be riding a goat!


----------

